# ok, I am not a jumper, but I am pretty sure this is the wrong way to do it.



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

That poor pony. Look at the bit :shock:


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I think there's been more videos of this girl posted, I remember the pony. Her videos are all equally stupid.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Poor pony, and what a huge amount of tolerance it has.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

first thing i noticed was the bit too.....


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

what a sweet pony....I would have bucked her off and ran away if i was that horse


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Poor Haflinger : ( I'm going to go snatch him and make him mine. No more harsh bits or ignorant little girls.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

palominolover said:


> I think there's been more videos of this girl posted, I remember the pony. Her videos are all equally stupid.


Yeah, I kept clicking on videos that were that girl. I started to get really peeved at all of the dumb stuff she was doing to that poor pony.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

That poor pony. I think she deserved being flung into the air. First the bag and then pulling on the bit to stay on? If I did that, and I certainly wouldn't, my horse would've had a fit and bucked me off.


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

It looks like this girl loves her pony if you look at more videos she is hugging and kissing it. the only problem is she doesnt know how to play with her pony in a proper way


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

After watching a few other videos she says she uses the bag to make him jump or Gypsy refuses without it. Umm yeah because we want to teach our ponies to run away from bags instead of actually figuring out why they are refusing, can't believe I forgot that. *facepalm*


----------



## RhapsGirl (Nov 28, 2010)

I've seen this. I don't understand. ._.

That bit made me go :shock: as well.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

She doesnt seem like a bad or mean little girl to me, she is patting the pony and smiling constantly. I just think she needs direction as to the proper way to ride and play with her pony. She just needs to be taught that chasing a pony with a bag on a stick is not a good way to teach him to jump and is actually scaring her pony. Poor pony, he does truly seem a tolerant little guy and he looks well cared for at least, I have seen a lot worse dont to kids ponies, at least she isnt a mean spirited uneducated little thing. The bit sucks as well but it could be worse too...could be on a crank noseband or wire wrapped.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

If she didn't have the bag thing she woulda made the jump nicely...


----------



## HNS101 (Oct 26, 2010)

ugh it takes common horse sense to figure out that, that could have turned out alot worse than it did and she probably dosent know how to jump a horse correctly.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

i wish she would have fallen off to , Clearly she should even have that rail a vertical she def doesnt know how to ride.She had no lower leg strength and poor pony yanked in the mouth.. and what was she wearing!!!


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 5, 2010)

Have to admit, she can hang on with the best of them. lol


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

i watched more of her videos and she is SOO DUMB


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

:roll: Oi! At least she wore a helmet!


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh jeez. This girl is scaring me. In one video she jumps some almost 4' jumps...Side saddle? What? And the jump has no way out, as there is a fence on both sides. Poor pony. 

At least she loves her.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Tymer said:


> At least she loves her.


I hope you mean the girl loves the pony because the pony is probably just too well trained/sick of being hit with a bag to back out..

Personally I love the video when she rides sidesaddle. Especially since her stirrups are freaking massive and the whole time the empty stirrup just cracks the pony in the side.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

That made me cringe... Poor pony...


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

Well I think that this girl didn't mean any harm, but ignorance and mistakes around horses can be just as bad as delibarate horse abuse. I certainly do not like the bit-thats the part that made me mad. i think that its not her fault-its the fault of whoever is teaching her to ride. i the big problem is that she is ignorant to the fact that whatever people are telling her to do is wrong- if my instructor started telling me to chase a pony into a jump with a bag i would be out of that barn in 2 seconds.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

im sorry but shes and idiot. she could use some serious supervision from a proper trainer. i feel bad for that pony.


----------

